# can eclipse be used for .net develop??



## flacochala (Nov 30, 2005)

hi guys... how are you doing... i've posted some time ago that i needed to develop in vb.net in my mac... and there seemed no way to do that... but i wondered around a lot in internet and found something...  with eclipse and something called cli plug ins.. is possible to program on vb.net with a gui... does anybody tried this... has anybody heared something similiar... yeah, i now, vb.net is not te best solution but i really need it, and i need it fast... im open to any ideas!!!..... thx guys


----------



## texanpenguin (Nov 30, 2005)

Put simply, you can't do adequate development of any flavour of VB on a Mac; and especially not .Net. You can't test the program, because you can't run it, and you can't program it easily because VS doesn't exist on the Mac. Eclipse plugins will NOT give you VB functionality (and are extremely unlikely to work with .Net either).
You might like to look at the Mono project which is aiming to port .Net to Linux (and by inference, Macs). In particular, they're writing an IDE which allows you to write and compile C# on a non-Windows machine; it still doesn't allow you to run .Net applications outside of Windows, AFAIK.

Do yourself a favour and buy a cheap PC and download the (currently free) Visual Studio Express from Microsoft.


----------



## Viro (Dec 1, 2005)

You might try installing Mono develop via fink. That's a IDE for the Mono project, and allows you to write C# and some VB code in an IDE. It doesn't have a GUI designer though.


----------



## flacochala (Dec 1, 2005)

thanxs guys... reallly, but i cant afford a pc.. where i live computers cna be very expensive and i dont have the money to buy one... another solution to my problem coudl be installing ubuntu linux on a partition on my ibook and then intalling mono there, and some gui that let me work... does anybody done something like this.... might this work?


----------



## Viro (Dec 1, 2005)

I've done it before, but while running Linux on your mac may be exciting initially, the excitement wears out after a while, when you've spent hours trying to get stuff to work.

Why not just install Monodevelop (which is what you'll be using on Ubuntu, btw) on OS X? Use fink to install it.


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 1, 2005)

But the advantages of VB is the GUI development programs (heck, VB code is pretty much NOTHING). If you really want to program in .Net, you need to get a PC, or cope with the very, very slow VPC.


----------



## flacochala (Dec 2, 2005)

f*ckn' microsoft is leaving me no choice.. ill have to do it in vpc, thats my only hope.. any recomendations to make vpc work faster??


----------



## kainjow (Dec 2, 2005)

The fastest you can get VPC is to run it on a decent machine booted into Mac OS 9. I've never seen it run faster in OS X.


----------



## texanpenguin (Dec 2, 2005)

IIRC, VS.net needs XP, yeah? In which case, you'll need to look at some of the nifty tutorials for switching off unneeded services (look at http://techrepublic.com.com/i/tr/downloads/home/windows_xp_services_that_can_be_disabled.pdf {log-in details if required: http://www.bugmenot.com/view.php?url=techrepublic.com.com}).


But yeah, you'll save yourself a lot of trouble if you can find another way to do it. If it's for a Uni project for instance, I'd look at using the Uni's PCs. You're only going to suffer headaches compiling on an emulated 686.


----------



## chornbe (Jan 2, 2006)

VS.NET doesn't need XP. It works fine on 2000 as well.

You can program just fine on Apple using Mono, but you don't have easy/ready access to a nice GUI. I write code in TextWrangler and compile at the command line or using make files.

It's easy. It works well, and so far, *VERY* few things fail to run.

I've completely ported a *large* C# windows service application to run on my Apples and Linux boxes and so far the results are *very* promising.


----------

